# Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot



## 1a-angelshop.de

Hallo,

wer sich für diese neue Technik interessiert, kann mal hier für erste Infos schauen oder ausführlichere Infos bei mir anfordern!

Für *Berlin/Brandenburger* 

Wer interesse hat, kann sich mit mir gerne mal am Wasser treffen um das Teil zu testen!


----------



## aalkopf

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

nette info:q


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

@Aalkopf: VORSICHTIG !
Ist dir nicht aufgefallen das sich der Beitrag im "Werbepartnerforum befindet ?


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

@ 1a-angelshop
hab schon viel von den Geräten gehört, hast du selbst schon getestet? Was hältst du als Fachmann davon?


----------



## Esoxologe

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Franz
Wenn du ein paar von deinen gesammelten Briefen in deinem Profil löschen würdest,dann könnte ich dir etwas dazu schicken.


----------



## chinook

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Hi Esoxologe,

 wenn Du interessantes dazu hast, dann haetten wir das wohl alle gerne ...


 -chinook


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

@Esoxologe 
jetzt gehts !


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

@ esoxologe

habe 80 % im Postfach frei, muß wohl an der Technik liegen!

@ Franz 16

Es gibt diverse Tests der Geräte, unter anderem auch von diversen Anglerzeitschriften und Breitentests von Lesern.

Ich habs als Händler und Angler auch selbst getestet.

Die Geräte funktionieren im Rahmen der zu erwartenden Leistung gut, natürlich kann auch dieser Fischfindr keine Wunder vollbringen und angeln müssen wir (gottseidank - als besser dürfen wir) immernoch selbst.

*In jedem Fall erhältst du ein sehr gutes Bild des Bodenprofils und der Wassertiefe.*

Auch Fische werden angezeigt und du siehst ob diese in Grundnähe, im Mittelwasser, oder eher an der Oberfläche stehen.
In Oberflächennähe wirds aber - wie bei allen Fischfindern - eher zum Puzzlespiel, obwohl der Abtastwinkel hier durchaus für Binnengewässer optimiert ist.
Man tastet in einen Kegel ab, der jeweils etwa der doppelten Wassertiefe entspricht. (dershalb findet man natürlich in Oberflächennähe weniger Fische - dies ist übrigens ein problem was man beim Kauf jedes Fischfinders beachten sollte, wenn du z.B. ein extrem teures Gerät kaufst mit allem Schnickschnack, was aber fürs Meeresfischen konzipiert ist, findest du in flachen Binnengewässern auch in 3 meter Tiefe keine Fische, weil du dort selbst am Grund nur einen Kegel von z.B. 50 cm abtastest)

Bei dem Smartcast haben wir glaube ich eine gute kegeleinstellung.
Bei 3 Metern tastest du hiermit einen Kreis von 6 Metern ab.

Fische werden angezeigt.
Beim kleinen gerät (Uhr) kannst du die Fischgröße nur über die Empfindlichkeit einschätzen, beim größeren Bruder gibt es Fischsymbole in 3 verschiedenen Größen.

Beim kleinen Gerät muss ich die Tiefe des Fisches meist schätzen (es wird die wassertiefe, der Grund un der Fisch angezeigt), beim größeren wird die "Fischtiefe" mitangezeigt.

Es gibt viele Einsatzmöglichkeiten.
Spannend ist z.B. das Gerät beim Grundangeln einzusetzen.

Aber wer das gerät hat, wird es nicht mehr missen wollen, vor allem wenn ich an neue Gewässer komme. das gute alte Lot kann ich in jedem Fall zu Silvester einschmelzen und mir vom gegossenen Blei sagen lassen, welche Fische ich nächstes Jahr fange.

Es gibt natürlich auch ein Manko, vor allem bei der Uhr.
Ich werfe weiter als der Funkkontakt reicht. Beim Angeln auf weiter Distanz lässt sich das gerät dann nicht mehr einsetzen (mehr als 25 Meter bei der Uhr und 35 Meter beim größeren Gerät)

*#h Wie gesagt, wer weitere Infos möchte, oder Hinweise auf ausführliche Testberichte, kann mir gerne eine Mail schicken.#h *


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Hallo Gunter, 
erst einmal herzlichen Dank für deine objektive und sachliche Information #6 

Ich habe mit folgender Situation etwas zu kämpfen: 
Ich fische an einem kleinen Flüsschen das zwischen 4 und 12 Meter breit ist. Die Struktur des Gewässers ist sehr unteschiedlich. Zum einen hat man sehr schnell fließende Bereich z.B. Staustufen, Verengungen usw.  zum anderen ganz ruhige Stücke mit vielen Kurven usw. Das Problem in dem Fluss ist eigentlich der "Treibsand"... durch die teilwesie Starke Strömung wird viel Sand mitgenommen, der lagert sich logischerweise wieder irgendwo ab, und wird nach einiger Zeit wieder mitgenommen z.B. durch Hochwasser usw. 
In der Praxis bedeutet dies, wo im Herbst noch ein "Zanderloch" mit 2-3m Tiefe war kann im darauffolgenden Frühjahr an der gleichen Stelle eine Sandbank sein. 
Gerade beim Raubfisch bzw. Karpfenangeln ist es natürlich ein wichtiger Faktor, dass man die Kanten und Gumpen kennt. 
Falls ich mal ein paar Euro auf der Seite habe, denk ich werd ich mir so ein Teil besorgen. Ich denk dabei natürlich an dich


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Hallo Franz,

ich denke für diesen Zweck ist der Smartcast ein ideales Gerät.

Hier dürfte auch die "Uhr" voll ausreichen, da weder die Reichweite, noch die Wassertiefe ein problem darstellen können.
Zudem kann man den dann wirklich immer dabeihaben - und wird man auch!
Wenns mit den EURONEN mal keklappt hat würde ich mich freuen von dir zu hören.


----------



## msdstefan

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Ein Problem kann in schnell fließenden Gewässern der Druck auf den Sender sein. Ziehst du die Angel zu schnell ein, oder ist die Ströhmung zu stark, taucht der Sender etwas ab und der Kontakt kann abreißen. In unter 1m Wassertiefe zeigt das Gerät falsch an. So haben wir jede Menge Fischanzeigen am Ufer, auch wenn man keinen einzigen Fisch sehen kann. Es muss sich dabei um Faulgase im Schlamm handeln. Bei optimalen Gegebenheiten zeigt das Gerät bis 100m Entfernung zuverlässig an.


----------



## lippfried

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

liegt der geber auf dem grund oder schwebt er an der oberfläche ?
  lippfried


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

@ msdstefan

Ich selbst habs in den Berliner und Brandenburger Fließgewässern getestet.

das beschriebene Problem kann ich aber nachvollziehen.

1. beim einholen - auf den letzen metern kurbele ich dann schon mal etwas schneller und der Keber taucht, hängt mit dessen Form und der Befestigung der schnur zusamen (unten, sozusagen am Rumpf) - vieleicht sollte man für solche selten auftretenden Extremsituationen (Starke Strömung) mal eine andere Befestigung testen.

Für alle anderen Situationen ist die vorhandene sicher optimal!?

2. Faulgas oder anderes als Fisch?

Ist sicher kein Problem des Smartcast, sondern allgemeiner Natur.

Als Fisch wird ein sich bewegendes Echo erkannt (bei jedem Fischfinder)

Das könnten z.B. Faulgase, aber auch sich in starker Strömung bewegende Pflanzenteile sein.

3. die 100 Meter Reichweite bringt der 30er (Uhr) sicher nicht, beim 10er kann ichs mir bei optimalen Medingungen vorstellen, halte mich aber lieber an die Angaben des Herstellers - ich will hier keine falschen Versprechungen machen, sondern lieber nachhher zufriedene Kunden!

@ lippfried 

der Geber schwimmt an der Oberfläche.

er zeigt insofern auch immer die exakte Wassertiefe (z.B. unter der pose) an.

Vorteil:
Verlustgefahr gering und man kann ihn selbst als Pose nutzen (z.b. beim Hechtangeln oder Wallerangeln) - so wird Angeln zum Krimmi #6 


 vbmenu_register("postmenu_370269", true);


----------



## Sockeye

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Hallo Gunter,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Der Fluss, den ich beangeln will ist an dieser Stelle ca. 2m tief, ca. 3m vom Ufer weg und führt trübes Gletscherwasser mit ca. 3-4m/sec

Die Rotlachse kommen in großen Gruppen also entweder sind hunderte da oder hald keine.

Kann ich dies mit diesem Gerät überprüfen? Möglicherweise im horizontalen Einsatz vom Ufer aus?


Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Hallo Gunter, 
ich hab das Gerät am Donnerstag getestet! Und siehe da es funktioniert tatsächlich, damit findet man wunderbar die "Kanten"... 
jetzt mal noch sparen.. und dann kommt so ein Teil her


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Hallo Sockeye

habe natürlich diese Situation hier in berlin überhaupt nicht (leider)

Versuche dennoch eine Antwort.

1. das Strömunsproblem könnte man sicher durch die besagte stationäre Montage (z.B. an einer 5 Meter.Stipprute) lösen.
Gibt es viele Strudel, können diese sicher zum Problem werden.
Sicher muß man etwas mit der Aufhängung experimentieren.

2. Das trübe GletscherWasser macht dem Gerät sicher nichts aus, da dadurch keine Echos gebildet werden - da müssten schon Findlinge mitgerissen werden. 

3. Die lachse sollten erkannt werden, die sind ja etwas Größer als unsere berliner Ukels. Auch das Problem Tiefe und Abtastbereich (siehe oben) sollte nicht die Role spielen, denn wnn die lachse da sind ist es ja nicht nur einer?
Lediglich wenn die Lachse Rücken an Rücken stehen sollten und sich nicht bewegen kännte es als Unebenheit des Grundes erkannt werden.

Wie gesagt, dies sind Überlegungen meinerseits. ;+ 
Hallo Franz,

freut mich, dass meine Aussagen bestätigt wurden. Das Gerät vollbringt keine Wunder, kann aber wunderbar hilfreich sein.:z 

Würde mich noch mehr freuen, wenn Du nach erbittertem Sparkurs den Weg in den 1a-angelshop findest.
Wie gesagt der Einsteigerrabatt für Boardies mit Stufe 3 + Umsatzrabatt + Skonto steht, mehr Hilfe beim Sparen ist bei dem Teil leider nicht drin.


----------



## snoekbaars

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Hi!

 Was soll das Ding (das mit dem Armband) denn nun für einen Berliner Boardie Endpreis kosten?

 Wo kann man es unter realen Bedingungen testen?
 Ist Terminabsprache essentiell?

 CU
 Ralph


----------



## Sockeye

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

hab mal im Netz gestöbert

Zum RF10 gibts hier das Handbuch (englisch/französisch) 

und zur Armbandversion RF30 hier (nur englisch)


----------



## snoekbaars

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Dankeschön!!


----------



## Esoxologe

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Das Teil kannst du vergessen.So wie ein wenig Wellengang ist,setzt es aus.
Du kannst es nur bei glatter Wasseroberfläche einsetzen.Dafür dann 140 Euro hinlegen ist schon allerhand.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Thema Handbuch!

kurze Mail an post@1a-angeshop.de und ich sende das *Handbuch in DEUTSCH*!

@ Ralph

Termin können wir vereinbaren, vieleicht finden sich noch einpaar mehr BB-Boardies - ist dann einfach effektiver!

Preis wie gesagt 149 EURO abzgl. Mengenrabatt (Boardie Einstieg 3%) + 2 % Barzahlerrabatt - gerundet glatte 140 EURO (mehr ist leider nicht drin)

@ Chris

Wo und unter welchen Bedingungen hast dus denn getestet?

Ich selbst kann das so nicht bestätigen, *habe bei Wind und auch Wellen durch Boote mit dem Teil vernünftige Echos empfangen, *selbst bei kurzen Aussetzern wird aber die Hauptfunktion nicht beeinträchtigt.

Fürs Brandungsangeln ist das Teil definitiv nicht geeignet (allein schon wegen der Reichweite) und wie es in schnell fließenden Bächen oder Flüssen aussieht kann ich wie gesagt nur mutmassen - man müßte es sicher stationär arritieren und wahrscheinlich durch eine kleine Bastelarbeit die Aufhängung in den oberen Geberbereich verlagern.


----------



## Carpmike

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Also im Ebay gibt es die Teile in Massen ! Für 99 Euronen !
Aber selbst das ist absolut zuviel dafür ! 
Ein Bekannter hatte so ein Ding gekauft, aber nach 2 Wochen Ärgern das Teil einen Abhang hiniuntergelassen und begraben !


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*



			
				Carpmike schrieb:
			
		

> Also im Ebay gibt es die Teile in Massen ! Für 99 Euronen !
> Aber selbst das ist absolut zuviel dafür !
> Ein Bekannter hatte so ein Ding gekauft, aber nach 2 Wochen Ärgern das Teil einen Abhang hiniuntergelassen und begraben !


Kein Wunder - liegt aber nicht an dem "Ding"

die für 99 EURONEN bei ebay sind "Grauimporte" aus den Staaten.
In Deutschland liegt der Einkaufspreis für Fachhändler beim Exklusiv-Importeur bereits deitlich über 99 EURONEN!

Die Geräte aus Übersee arbeiten auf unserer D-Netz Frequenz.

Der Bekannte hat sich damit zum einen Strafbar gemacht, nicht wegen des "günstigen" kaufs aber wegen des betriebs des gerätes und die Fische die er (nicht) gesehen hat, waren wahrscheinlich SMS, die Tiefenangaben Handygespräche...

Also "begraben" war genau richtig - vieleicht besser noch einbetonieren, weil vieleicht forscht ja die TELEKOM immer noch nach dem Verursacher der Störungen om D-Netz.

Die Moral von der Geschicht:
- ebay ja - aber vom Fachhändler - und beim Lebensmitteldiscounter kriegste das Teil auch nicht billiger als beim Fachhändler


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*


----------



## Samyber

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Tja, da hat mal wieder einer am falschen Ende gespart !!!! #u


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*



			
				Samyber schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, da hat mal wieder einer am falschen Ende gespart !!!! #u


Ist nur schrecklich Ärgerlich!

Besser wäre er hätte das Teil bei mir gekauft - zwar 40 EURONEN mehr bezahlt, dafür aber sich das Eingraben gespart, ein zugelassenes gerät mit Garantie und Support erworben, (sicher) Spass gehabt, (vieleicht) mehr Fische gefangen *in jedem Fall aber nicht den Frust 100 EURONEN versenkt zu haben*


----------



## uhehn

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Also, ich hab mir so'n Teil auch aus USA mitbringen lassen, und zwar die Version die an der Rute befestigt wird. Da kann man während des Kurbelns viel besser draufschauen, als auf das Armband-Teil.
Übrigens, irgendwelche Störungen hatte ich noch nie, bei einer Reichweite von max 50 m auch kein Wunder....
Wens nicht stört dass die Anzeige in Fuss ist, kann sich locker 70 € !!!! sparen!
(Hab umgerechnet 65 EURONEN dafür gelöhnt, ein ziemlicher Unterschied zu 140. Mich ärgert es einfach dass die deutschen Kunden von vielen Firmen als Idioten angesehen werden....)


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Halten wir fest:
1.  es funzt!
2. der höhere preis gegenüber dem Grauimport hat nichts mit Ideoten zu tun. 
a) beim offiziellen Import fallen Zölle anImport
b) die deutsche mehrwertsteuer ist auch nict ohne
c) das gerät für den Deutschen markt wird in geringen Stückzahlen speziell und ausschließlich für diesen gefertigt, da das US-Gerät wegen der Sendefrequenz in D keine Zulassung bekommt!
d) so kommen die 70 EURONEN zustande, oder glaubt hier jemand in den Staaten laufen lauter Wohltäter rum, die die Dinger zum Selbstkostenpreis verkaufen!?
3. wen es nicht stört, dass die Anzeige in Fuss ist und der Betrieb des Gerätes ein verstoss gegen das Fernmeldegesetz ist, der auch mit einer nicht unerheblichen EURONEN-Zahl geahndet wird der sollte.....


*Übrigens gibts bei mir auch die Geräte, welcher an der Angel befestigt werden mit Deutsche Fernmeldezulassung!*


----------



## Christian S.

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Hallo,
also die Teile sind für die Tiefe zu erkennen ok, aber für die Fische zu suchen, einfach zu schlecht

Gruß Christian


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Kabellose Fischfinder für Uferangler, Ruderboot, Bellyboot*

Hi Christian #h

bin selbst glücklicher Besitzer eines RF20 (Ruten-Modell) und nach den ersten Tests bereits seeeeehr froh, daß ich mir das Teil geholt habe. #6

Grundsätzlich hast Du natürlich recht, daß es keinen großen Sinn macht, EINZELNE FISCH damit zu SUCHEN und dann auf diese einzelnen Fische zu angeln.....

.....allerdings findet man mit dem Teil SEHR WOHL DIE RICHTIGE ANGELSTELLEN (Kanten, Löcher, etc) und kann damit auch optimal und schnell die Posentiefe einstellen. :q :m

Weiterhin kann man ab und an sehen, IN WELCHER TIEFE sich die Fische aufhalten.......und das hilft sehr wohl 


@Gunter #h

zum Glück bin ich Nutzer des E-Netzes !!!  :q Ich werde in meiner Anleitung aber trotzdem nochmals nachsehen, ob die Teile wirklich auf 900Mhz funken...kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen 

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------

